# Brass Hammers



## Brian26 (Apr 23, 2022)

For many years I have been using a brass hammer I threw together from a piece of round brass stock about 1" dia. This was made before I got some metal-working equipment, and I used it a lot. However, it was pretty ugly and the hole for the handle is round, so there are issues with that.
So, I recently started to make some decent-looking hammer heads from square brass stock. I really like the look of one hammer sold by LVT, and decided I could use the same look in the ones I was making. I think I have made some good looking pieces. The one image with two heads shown - the smaller one does not yet have the oval hole machined for the handle, (waiting for a new 9/16" bit to arrive) but the larger one does (5/8"). A lot of fun making these.


----------



## DPittman (Apr 23, 2022)

Looks to nice to use it.


----------

